# 'chrono_literals' is not a namespace-name gcc4.9/gcc5.3



## Kosmos (Mar 7, 2016)

I have tried using chrono on both gcc4.9 and gcc5.3 and keep getting same error. 

Seems like it is not in the standard library. Does anyone know if this is true or not? 

Does anyone know of a fix for this if it is not?

Thanks in advance,
Kosmos


----------



## talsamon (Mar 7, 2016)

Maybe, this is helping

https://books.google.at/books?id=2V...ono_literals' is not a namespace-name&f=false


----------



## Kosmos (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you, though I think the code is using the proper format from look of it.


```
#include <chrono>

using namespace std::chrono_literals;
```

Is the code that is throwing the error.
Also I did check and chrono is in /usr/include/c++/v1.


----------



## Ellicia (Mar 8, 2016)

You probably would want to try something like std::literals::chrono_literals.  Also, depending on what dialect you are using you will need to change your switch.   From the looks of your code you will probably want to try -std=c++1y


----------

